# Wireless Transmitter for rear surround sound



## harry126509 (Dec 10, 2009)

Anyone have luck with using Wireless transmitter for existing rear surround sound speakers? I tried about three years ago was annoyed by popping and static. I have wifi, and cordless phones, so looking for one that won't interfere with one another. Can't recall right now whether phones are 2.4 or 5.xghz.

Thanks Greg


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The only wireless Rear Surround Speakers I have heard came with a Samsung HTIB and definitely did not float my boat. However, there have been advancements in Wireless technology and established companies like Martin Logan are using them for their Dynamo 1000 Subwoofer.
However, for rears, I have yet to come across a good solution. Perhaps others have.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I would still advise against wireless speakers. Wireless is still relatively new especially when it comes to speakers and as you've already found out, there are too many factors that degrade the sound quality. More and more things are wireless nowadays and they will continue to interfere with other wireless signals, like the speakers.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I agree with staying away from wireless speakers. I',m not so concerned about a wireless sub connection, however.


----------



## harry126509 (Dec 10, 2009)

Bummer,
that is what I thought hoping for that killer app. Anyways issues with running speaker wires under carpet along the edges? I would have to do this when Wife is not around


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I do it all the time. Just be sure you have the wire in place NOT over the tack strip :hsd:
Only problem really is sometimes it's difficult to get the carpet up and back down and look neat.
But if it's along a wall, odds are that she'll never notice anyway! At least my wife wouldn't.


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I've done this numerous times and as Greg mentioned, the only real issue is getting the carpet back down properly. Aside from that it's a VERY cheap solution to getting the wires hidden!


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

I'd normally prefer having a wired connection, but the Audioengine W2 seems to work pretty well in some demonstrations I have seen.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

snowmanick said:


> I'd normally prefer having a wired connection, but the Audioengine W2 seems to work pretty well in some demonstrations I have seen.


Yup. It is an effective option.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

KEF does offer a very good solution, but it's as expensive as a speaker upgrade. 

I'd just take it as a sign that you should put more money in your fronts now. Far too many folks put half their money in the rears. Running under carpet is a good idea though. I wish my apartment would let me do that.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not a perfect solution but you can buy cord runners like this in all sorts of colors and lengths.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

I see that this thread is 1.5 years old. I couldn't find any more recent discussion on this topic. I hope that there is interest in discussing recent innovations in transmitters for rear wireless speakers.

I think Sony and LG are discontinuing their current models of transmitters for rear speakers. Maybe they're coming out with new ones. The Rocketfish model is affordable. As far as I can tell, the rear volume needs to be adjusted independently from the main system. 

I just moved, and my living room does not easily accommodate speaker wire from end to end. The wire for my rear speakers will have to go across the top of a staircase and underneath balcony railing, in front of the entrance to the dining room and kitchen, or on the ceiling. Pulling up the carpet in the middle of the room is not an option because I rent. Although I will probably opt for one of these options, could someone please recommend a wireless solution?

My av system is not really high quality. I would like no IR and no loss of quality from compression. I have no wireless home phone--just Verizon. The only wireless thing in my house is my Internet, which transmits 802.11b/g. I can spend up to $200.

Thanks,
D


----------



## Svendsen (Feb 4, 2011)

How about using a pro wireless system for wireless transfering of an instrument - used on stage - the professional wireless system are said to be of a very high quality.


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

That would be nice, but probably out of my budget.

Thanks,
D


----------



## PREMAL JOSHI (Jul 9, 2011)

i would always be away from wireless speakers - there are many factors which evolve around sound production especially in surround format ...the time correctness, fidelity, phase etc which i doubt can be controlled with wireless ....the technology as it stands today is not supportive ...lots of manufacturers have tried wireless subs ...but they too have admitted flaws ....


----------



## Dissonance (Jun 30, 2011)

Maybe the technology will be better someday. Yesterday, I ran 4-conductor speaker wire to the back of my room.

D


----------

